# CPC having trouble finding job



## Nsteines (Jun 12, 2009)

I am currently looking for a new job and my problem is that I have coded ob/gyn and pediatrics for the past 7 years and i recently took my cpc exam and passed but no one wants to hire me because I have only done OB/GYN for 7 years. I am very frustrated how am I suppose to get experience if no one will give me a chance? I was just wondering if anyone had suggestions? I am looking for work in the Dallas-Ft.Worth area nad there just seems to be nothing


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 12, 2009)

*I sent you a PM*

I sent you a private message

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Nsteines (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank You very much, I emailed you. Looking forward to your advice.


----------

